
Shortdot SA Registry Services Evaluation Policy (RSEP) Request for .ICU [pdf] - basicplus2
https://www.icann.org/en/system/files/files/rsep-2019089-bond-request-22may19-en.pdf
======
basicplus2
Nothing but spam from .icu domains

Ie what can be worse than a top level domain being owned/cobtrolled by a media
company...

[https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/outlook_com/forum/all/a-...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/outlook_com/forum/all/a-rule-to-eliminate-mail-with-the-domain-
icu/8d1b5c69-997d-471c-a019-955a69a8904f)

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1240290](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1240290)

[https://domaingang.com/domain-crime/first-renewal-scam-
spam-...](https://domaingang.com/domain-crime/first-renewal-scam-spam-email-
from-an-icu-domain-arrives/)

[https://blog.paranoidpenguin.net/2019/08/icu-tld-i-see-
you-s...](https://blog.paranoidpenguin.net/2019/08/icu-tld-i-see-you-spammer/)

[https://iphoneteile.com/153520/How-do-I-block-all-icu-
domain...](https://iphoneteile.com/153520/How-do-I-block-all-icu-domain-
emails/)

[https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2019/2/22/receivi...](https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2019/2/22/receiving-
ecoheat-s-spam-emails-in-the-hundreds/)

[https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2018/10/30/beware...](https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2018/10/30/beware-
of-icu-fraudulent-and-cloned-websites-or-domain-names/)

